# Das große HALLOWEEN-Nachtritt-Spezial am Timmendorfer Strand



## madbull (20. Oktober 2003)

Welche Nacht wäre besser geeignet als diese, um mal möglichst viele gleichgesinnte Verrückte zu versammeln, die alle dasselbe wollen: Biken, Saufen, Spaß haben, Schlemmen, Lachen, Lärmen (jeder mag seine Prioritäten da selbst setzen  ) und den langweiligen Timmendorfer Spießern mal zeigen, wie man so ein Fest richtig feiert!

Daher sind hiermit alle, die ein Bike besitzen, aufgerufen, sich am Freitag, den *31.10.* bis *20:00* (ich werde ab 19:30 da sein) am P3 (Wiesenweg, ausgeschildert, Anfahrtskizze HIER) am Timmendorfer Strand einzufinden. 
Eine richtige Lampe ist gut, eine normale Cateye o.ä. geht aber genauso und am Besten ist sowieso ganz ohne Licht! Ganz im Ernst, auch ohne Lampe besteht keine Gefahr, die Strecke ist nur schön und nicht schwierig.

Es wird KEIN NORMALER Nightride werden!

Zuallererst einmal sollte sich jeder (wer absolut nicht will, darf natürlich auch normal erscheinen  ) irgendetwas einfallen lassen was KLEIDUNG angeht! Es muss ja kein klassisches Halloween-Monster/Hexen/Frankenstein-Kostüm sein (wobei das natürlich der Knaller wäre!), aber etwas Auffallendes, Schrilles, Verrücktes, Ungewöhnliches muss es schon sein! Jeder mag sich da selbst etwas überlegen  der Fantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt! Janus hat es wohl am leichtesten  ich sag nur Chaingang...  
Funktionsklamotten können ja problemlos unter der Verkleidung getragen werden (das macht das Outfit u.U. ja noch verrückter  )  frieren muss also keiner...

Dann wird es jederzeit vorher, mittendrin und hinterher genug Bier und Fressalien geben! 
Madbull stiftet einen großen Kasten Gerstensaft (den er auf dem Gepäckträger mitführen wird!  ), Janus Frikadellen und Anja Kartoffelsalat. Weitere Leckereien dürfen gerne mitgebracht werden...

Wer irgendwie eine Möglichkeit sieht, ein wenig atmosphärisch-untermalende Musik mitzuführen, möge sich bei mir melden! Transport einer Anlage wäre wohl kein Problem und eine CD oder ein Tape mit passender Musik könnte ja auch noch zusammengestellt werden. Da könnte ja sogar jeder Songs bzw. Vorschläge für solche beisteuern. Ich z.B. denke da an Ennio Morricone... Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hinterher könnte dann ja wer will noch die Timmendorfer City unsicher machen und/oder in eine Kneipe/Bar einziehen...

Weitere Vorschläge/Ideen sind natürlich willkommen!

Hier noch die bisherige/vorläufige Teilnehmerliste:

 madbull
 Rabbit
 OBRADY
 Lupi
 Kochermeister (+ evtl. ein Gast)

Also  traut euch und kommt!


----------



## Martinbaby (20. Oktober 2003)

So´n Schiet. Bin am 31. schon in der Sonne   

Mußt mich wolhl aus dem vorläufigen Starterfeld streichen.

Idee ist aber super gut (hätte sogar schon was wenig originelles  zum Anziehen)  

... dann muß ich wohl ein Jahr warten   

Sonst wäre ich aber sicher dabei !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *...Janus hat es wohl am leichtesten  ich sag nur Chaingang...
> *



 

Tja, da magst Du wohl recht haben, ich befürchte jedoch, dass die Klamotte etwas zu dünn für die momentan vorherrschenden Temperaturen sein dürfte...  

Gruß,

Janus


----------



## Rabbit (21. Oktober 2003)

Bin auch dabei, aber natürlich nur, wenn die Sonne scheint!


----------



## Kochermeister (21. Oktober 2003)

Bin auch dabei, aber natürlich nur, wenn die Sonne scheint

Ja Rabbit,dafür werd ich schon sorgen


----------



## Lupi (21. Oktober 2003)

das ich dabei sein werde ist auch klar.
Nun muß ich mir nur noch was überlegen, hmm

Bodypainting a la Cannondale Girls fällt wohl auch aus.

Überleg überleg


----------



## Giant69 (21. Oktober 2003)

Moin Meik!
Schade das ich nicht dabei sein kann,wir fliegen am 1. 11. zum biken nach Kreta.Ab 9.11.bin ich aber für eine Woche in Niendorf,denn können wir ja mal wieder´ ne Runde´drehen(trinken),
Gruss,   Jan


----------



## Outbreak (22. Oktober 2003)

bin dabei!

Und für das Kostüm habe ich ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit 

cu,

Martina


----------



## Eichkatz (24. Oktober 2003)

hier bin ich jetzt aber richtig, also noch mal


Der 31. wäre da echt der eindeutig bessere Tag  
wäre auch gern dabei  gesetz den Fall mein Bike kann da vielleicht bei jemandem unterkommen  

Sind noch Kapazitäten frei???  

Viele Grüße
Eichkatz


----------



## OBRADY (25. Oktober 2003)

Mensch Christian...

Bodypaintaing a la Rotwild wäre doch mal eine Supersache!

Übrigens wie gefährlich sind denn die Muchsluchse bei so einem Event. Oder schon im Winterschlaf?

Gruß Anja


----------



## Lupi (25. Oktober 2003)

keine Angst,

Harry hat ja letztens , wagemutig die Vorhut übernommen und alles ausgespäht.

Da wir an ihm keinerlei dieser putzigen Kleintiere ausmachen konnten, sind wir sicher das sie sich bereits in ihre Erdlöcher verkrochen haben.

Vorsicht ist natürlich weiterhin geboten , da ihre spitzen Schnäbel aus den Erdlöchern herausgucken.

Tja Verkleidung ?  mhmm ich bin da ja immer so Einfallslos.

Jemand Tipps ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lupi _
> *Tja Verkleidung ?  mhmm ich bin da ja immer so Einfallslos.
> 
> Jemand Tipps ? *


Ist zwar nicht Halloweentypisch aber komm' doch als Clown, dann brauchst Du dich kaum verkleiden  

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## *blacksheep* (25. Oktober 2003)

n.t.


----------



## Lupi (26. Oktober 2003)

es soll ja auch böse Clowns geben.


----------



## Rabbit (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Janus _
> *n.t. *


n.t.?? Was verbirgt sich nur hinter dieser geheimnisvollen Abkürzung? 

Hat jemand eigentlich schon verlässliche Wetterprognosen? Wenn das nämlich so schifft wie am vergangenem Wochenende, dann werde ich an dieser Veranstaltung siche´rlich nicht teilnehmen (wie von mir gewohnt). Kalt, OK, aber naß und kalt, niet!


----------



## madbull (27. Oktober 2003)

@ martinbaby: Spätestens zur Walpurgisnacht in 6 Monaten wiederholen wir das Ganze! Hast du wenigstens das Bike mit?

@ Janus: die "Klamotte" kommt über alles andere rüber und gut! Noch etwas ähnliches darunter und perfekt ist das Outfit... Und der Clou wäre eine Eisenkugel an einer Kette dazu! 

@ Eichkatz: Hast du denn mittlerweile eine Mitfahrmöglichkeit gefunden? So weit ich weiß, müsste bei Rabbit noch ein Platz frei sein. 
Wer hätte denn sonst noch Platz?

@ Lupi: Man - einfach den Kleiderschrank durchsuchen (auch den der holden Weiblichkeit!  ) und das scheinbar blödeste, unpassendste...  greifen! Zum Beispiel Schlafanzug, Brautkleid, Badeanzug...   

Also ICH werde nachher mal schauen, ob ich noch einen ungefähr kopfgroßen Kürbis bekomme...


----------



## Rabbit (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *@ Eichkatz: Hast du denn mittlerweile eine Mitfahrmöglichkeit gefunden? So weit ich weiß, müsste bei Rabbit noch ein Platz frei sein.*


Nope, dieses Mal leider nicht!

Kostümierungsvorschläge:

Falls es am Freitag widererwartend etwas wärmer sein sollte:
*Insane Asylum - Fetish Nurse*





Für den "gesetzteren" Herren:
*Marquis de Sade*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> n.t.?? Was verbirgt sich nur hinter dieser geheimnisvollen Abkürzung?
> 
> *



Mönsch Harry!

n.t.= no text

 

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## Lupi (27. Oktober 2003)

Mensch Harry,

mit Lack und Latex könnte ich mit anfreunden.

Wetter soll übrigens so bleiben , trocken klar aber Kalt.

So, nun schaue ich mal ob ich nicht irgendwo noch ein Catsuite auftreiben kann.


----------



## Eichkatz (27. Oktober 2003)

Wer fährt am Freitag denn noch von HH aus hin  und hat noch nen Platz für mein Bike  
hmmm, naja schaun wir mal

Eichkatz


----------



## Rabbit (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lupi _
> *So, nun schaue ich mal ob ich nicht irgendwo noch ein Catsuite auftreiben kann. *


Etwa sowas?




Ich hätte da vielleicht noch was passendes ... 
*Feder Bustier Schwarz Gr. 80-85-B*


----------



## Lupi (28. Oktober 2003)

Du bringst mich da auf Ideen,

aber...... Ihr habt es nicht anders gewollt


----------



## Outbreak (29. Oktober 2003)

muss ich mich von der Tour verabschieden...  

Aber das nächste Mal!

Euch Glücklichen wünsche ich viel Spass beim Gruseln!

cu,

Martina


----------



## *blacksheep* (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Outbreak _
> *muss ich mich von der Tour verabschieden...
> 
> Aber das nächste Mal!
> ...



Tja, da kann ich mich leider nur anschliessen... 

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## madbull (30. Oktober 2003)

Mensch Leute, was ist denn los mit euch???  Habt ihr etwa alle Angst bekommen??  

Na ja egal ist eben mehr Bier pro Kopf da...  

Mein Kostüm wird so richtig geil, um es zu komplettieren muss ich morgen nur noch zum Schlachter...    

Und der Kürbis ist auch schon hohl...   Seid gespannt auf die Bilder!


----------



## Kochermeister (31. Oktober 2003)

Muß man denn ne extra Runde fahren,so eine Strafrunde,wenn man kein Kostüm hat? Meine Eltern haben schon den größten Teil meiner Klamotten mitgenommen,da ich doch umziehe,demnächst.
Ich hätte da noch ein Palästinensertuch,könnte also als Terrorist kommen,aber damit macht sich auch keine Freunde.
Übrigens sind eben,also genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt,nach 3Wochen Wartezeit meine IRC`s gekommen. Es wird lustig!


----------



## madbull (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kochermeister _
> *Muß man denn ne extra Runde fahren,so eine Strafrunde,wenn man kein Kostüm hat? *


Nö...  Du hast nur wenig bis gar keine Chancen auf diese hier:







Ich bringe übrigens 18 Drittelliter Bier mit...  Sollte wohl genügen, wo so viele noch fahren müssen, oder?

Ich werde wie gesagt schon so ab Halb Acht dastehen - Empfangskomitee sozusagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (1. November 2003)

18 Drittelliter Bier haben dann doch gereicht.

Es wurde ein einwandfreier Nachtritt , bei besten äußeren Vorausstzungen. 6° und Nieselregen hießen die Anwesenden Willkommen.


----------



## Lupi (1. November 2003)

wie man sieht , wurde gegessen und getrunken.

Nachdem sich aber drei Mitstreiter nach reiflicher Überlegung und abschätzung von Vor- und Nachteilen einer Fahrt im Regen sich gegen eine Mitfahrt entschlossen fuhren die drei furchtlosen ( Madbull,Kochermeister,Lupi) in die dunkle verregnete Nacht.

Madbull seine hervoragende Lichtanlage leuchtete und den Weg.


----------



## Lupi (1. November 2003)

da es sich ja um eine Halloween Fahrt handelte wurde natürlich in Verkleidung gefahren.

Wer mir sagen kann als was Madbull sich verkleidete bekommt einen Extrapreis.


----------



## Lupi (1. November 2003)

so wurde an der Mole in Travemünde noch eine kleine Rast mit Beck´s Gold und Keksen mit Extra viel Füllung eingelegt.


----------



## Lupi (1. November 2003)

und ab ging es weiter über das wunderschöne steilufer wieder zurück nach Timmendorf , wo wir so ca.22.15 wieder durchnässt aber auch glücklich und zufrieden wieder zu unserem startpunkt zurückfanden.

Alles in allem mal wieder eine schöne Tour.


----------



## mischiflix (1. November 2003)

mensch mad, irgendwie siest du n bissl bekleckert aus 
schöne bilder! ich werd mir jetz wohl auch son schönen bleiblock wie duholn und mein singlespeeder nochma 2,5 kg schwerer machen 
so, grüße ausm norden in den hohen norden


----------



## madbull (1. November 2003)

Mensch Christian, da hast du ja glatt den Gewinner der obigen Urkunde vergessen (links im Bild):






Bessere Fotos aller Verkleideten kommen aber noch von Thol, der auch überraschend vorbeigekommen ist. Sich aber dann wie Rabbit/OBRADY (apropos, Anja: Dein K-Salat war sehr gut, ich hatte heute noch den Rest!  ) auch von ein paar Tröpfchen hat abhalten lassen von diesem wirklich tollen Nightride. Vor allem nach der Pause in Travemünde hat es fast aufgehört zu regnen und die Fahrt über das Steilufer bei absoluter Weitsicht wurde mal wieder zum i-Tüpfelchen...  

Jack O'Lantern auf meinem Lenker hat das Ganze überraschenderweise unbeschadet überstanden, meine Schuhe aber eher weniger...






Und hier zum Abschluss noch ein Foto, auf dem man gut sieht, wie das Bier auf siSSy befestigt war (insgesamt zwei Herrenhandtaschen rundherum mit 24 KB's):






Teil 2 des Ganzen folgt übrigens am 30.4.04 (nächster Tag ist frei!) zur Walpurgisnacht - Hoffentlich mit regerer Teilnahme!


@ mischi: Wenn du dir einen Bleiklotz wie meinen holst, ist dein Schlingelschpieder aber 4,1kg schwerer!


----------



## darkdesigner (1. November 2003)

Mensch Meik, ich hab Dir doch gesagt Du sollst nicht im dunkeln fahren  
Ihr macht echt fette Sachen da im Norden, sehr schön!!!

Ich hoffe Du hast mich nicht vergessen, aber det kriegen wir schon...

Viele Grüße,
dd


----------



## mischiflix (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *
> @ mischi: Wenn du dir einen Bleiklotz wie meinen holst, ist dein Schlingelschpieder aber 4,1kg schwerer!   *




hm, ich hab 7,Ah akkus mit "grade mal" 2,5kg bei ebay gesehn...


aber nun mal die noch ungeklärte frage: was wolltst du den abend denn nun darstellen? nen chirugen der im anzug operiert hat? komisch, bei uns trägt man grün....  
nun gut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mischiflix _
> *hm, ich hab 7,Ah akkus mit "grade mal" 2,5kg bei ebay gesehn...*


Kann gut sein, diese Teile fahren ja auch meine beiden anderen Stammgäste Lupi und Kochermeister. Gehen auch gerade noch so in Flaschenhalter, wenn man dieselben ein wenig aufbiegt.
Ich jedoch fahre einen 10 Ah Akku!  



> _Original geschrieben von mischiflix _
> *... aber nun mal die noch ungeklärte frage: was wolltst du den abend denn nun darstellen? nen chirugen der im anzug operiert hat? komisch, bei uns trägt man grün....
> nun gut ! *


Mr. White oder Mr. Blonde oder Mr. Pink oder... aus "Reservoir Dogs", dem absolut genialen Erstling von Quentin Tarrantino.
Der Chirurg in grün war aber auch mit - siehe Foto oben!


----------



## Thol (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> [
> 
> Bessere Fotos aller Verkleideten kommen aber noch von Thol, ...



...und hier sind sie,  

ging leider nicht vorher


----------



## Thol (3. November 2003)

Nummer zwo:


----------



## Thol (3. November 2003)

Nummer drei:


----------



## mischiflix (4. November 2003)

mist, wieder son geiler film, den ich wohl verpasst hab..naja, nachholn geht ja auch noch....
und nochwat: geiles outfit in grün..irgendwie sah ich vorhin noch genauso aus...(schei* spätschicht...)


----------

